# NYC



## kathleenpeyer (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking for 2 nights 7/16 - 7/18 in Manhattan.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2013)

Try www.priceline.com - lots of Manhattan hotels.

For all the details see www.biddingfortravel.com


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, Denise. I'll have a look.


----------

